# Lost latest posts and users online on home page



## heyyouguys (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone know how to get back latest posts, and users online are gone as well? I changed nothing and that is how it is now.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 28, 2007)

its either a forum bug (which i do not think) or the admins removed it on purpose.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 28, 2007)

The Forum has been weird today, for me at least.


----------



## ackers (Oct 28, 2007)

wondered when someone gonna mention this. im getting random errors viewing the forums saying its some sort of sql error - refresh the database.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 28, 2007)

The admins remove search-based functions like latest posts on purpose when the site gets really busy to reduce server load. The SQL errors also occur when the site gets busy. Blame Mario Galaxy. They'll put it back when things calm down.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> The Forum has been weird today, for me at least.



Ditto..


anyone know when this little "bug?" thing will be fixed? cause, it feels weird, and a little lonely, on the Forum O.O


----------



## heyyouguys (Oct 29, 2007)

working for me again. I have to also think it was due to the mario galaxy release.


----------



## dice (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The Forum has been weird today, for me at least.
> ...


your question's pretty much answered in Psyfira's earlier post.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 29, 2007)

For the umpteenth time, when a high profile game gets dumped our server just gets raped from all the people signing up and viewing the forum. I mean, it's only been a day and there are already 149,337 views of the topic and 1,249 replies. We have to turn off features so we can actually get the forum to load.


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone else scared of how bad it'll get when brawl gets dumped (early)?
We'll get like 20000000 new users :S  It'll freeze the whole site.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Anyone else scared of how bad it'll get when brawl gets dumped (early)?
> We'll get like 20000000 new users :SÂ It'll freeze the whole site.



If Brawl gets dumped early we're just gonna have to ignore it's existence and ban anyone who claims it exists for the sake of the site.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shadowboy @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else scared of how bad it'll get when brawl gets dumped (early)?
> ...


...

That's just stupid...just disable commenting on new releases for a bit for members with less than 50 posts and registering a new account until it dies down.


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shadowboy @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...


you need to learn the meaning of _sarcasm_


----------



## Westside (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...








 , lol.  However, even without the commenting, the site will be overloaded because of the traffic.  However, the second part of the at idea is good.  It will help if people with less post counts will only be able to access certain features, so that there is less traffic.


----------



## dice (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shadowboy @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...


jumpman's joke was funny, but you falling for it's hilarious


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...


shh...
but I was making a serious suggestion. Shadowboy's right, if brawl is dumped early GBAtemp will explode and something even more drastic should be done...


----------



## Jax (Oct 29, 2007)

Why is searching still disabled?


----------



## GH0ST (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Why is searching still disabled?


You need over 2000 posts ( or topics ) before accessing search now ;-)


----------



## onneeye (Oct 31, 2007)

When will view new post be up again. I can't live without the option. This is where i go to view the lastest news.


----------



## Samutz (Oct 31, 2007)

Costello, how long is search gonna be disabled?
 Samutz: until SMG hype dies

[10:05pm]  argh stupid borked gbatemp 
[10:06pm]  it's not broken...just mutilated 
[10:06pm]  "688 user(s) active in the past 23 minutes" the traffic is normal already
[10:07pm]  with view new posts not working, i spend probably 90% less time on it
[10:07pm]  i load the home page, see the new releases, then after that im too lazy to go through each and every forum to look for an interesting topic
[10:08pm]  view new posts had it all in a nice list
[10:08pm]  yup, I tried that, is boring
[10:08pm]  and yes, View New Posts is really useful
[10:08pm]  damn spammers >_<

 when View New Posts is borked, GBAtemp is borked 

It's seriously irritating. Imagine trying to use email, but instead of new mail being listed in an inbox, it's split up into 50 folders.


----------



## heyyouguys (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone know how to get back latest posts, and users online are gone as well? I changed nothing and that is how it is now.


----------



## Mehdi (Nov 1, 2007)

oh so this is what happened... was about to post a new topic untill I saw this one. Anyways I support Gbatemp and if it prevents it from going down im willing to sacrifice the latest posts portal and search option.

When Brawl comes out I think the portal is gonna be just the banner


----------

